# Creepy Foods For Halloween party Contest



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

baby food
sardines
DT has gummy rats
and they have a box of candy called.. boogers......accckkkkkk

Are you wanting a trophy that has bugs on it or just a trophy? 

DT has these skulls on a spine stand and they have a spring attached to the skull (??) there may be a pic in the DT thread. I thought they would make great trophies. And of course they have the headstones that make great ones too.
If you wanted something more creepy, use the body parts, spray paint them gold or silver. or use the skeletons, cut the mouth open and put a bug in it. I used dowel rods and glue to make mine stand. They are on top of one of those little clay saucers.







This year I used candlesticks, spray painted black with pill bottles on top. Easy & cheap! 







Also if you can find any old baseball or soccer ones, they will screw apart, very easy to glue back together and place something on top.
be sure to post pics!


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

this looks amazing, and its a great idea


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

offmymeds said:


> baby food
> sardines
> DT has gummy rats
> and they have a box of candy called.. boogers......accckkkkkk
> ...


Hey Offmymeds,

First of all . . .LOVE your name! Lol. Great ideas too! DT's trophies are fantastic and I think those are perfect for the party! Hubby is a good man, he brought me a giant wiggly roach that will make a perfect 'bug' trophy! I'll have to post pics when I'm done. Although I'm not sure mine will come out as well as DT's! Lol. Thank you. 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

WitchyKat said:


> this looks amazing, and its a great idea


You said it WitchyKilly!!!!

GG


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, can't wait to see your trophies!!


----------

